# JVC X35 received and installed.



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I realised I hadn't posted on here, but I received my new JVC X35 on Saturday. I went for a white one as the projector is installed at the back of my living room and I think it looks more discrete. I had seen a demo of the X55 but it was nearly twice the price in the UK, plus I already have a CMS (Lumagen Mini3D) which I can autocalibrate to 125 points using Chromapure, a Darbee for a little extra sharpness and an Isco II lens which helps increase pixel density for 2.35:1 content (though not quite as much as an X55 would, it works well enough for me).

Initially I set it up just using the AVSHD709 disc basic patterns to check the brightness and contrast (both left at zero incidentally) using Superwhite HDMI setting to allow above 235 to pass. I chose a 6500K color temp (too low as it later turned out, but this wasn't done using a meter  ) set a custom gamma to 2.3 and selected Standard colour space. I checked with my Lux meter for around 95 Lux which equals around 12-13fL on my screen and found that for 16:9 at minimum zoom I could close the aperture down to -15 for maximum contrast and still bright enough in low lamp mode. My old HD350 was at -5 aperture and in high lamp mode in the same position by comparison after 500 hours on the second lamp, so probably quite a bit less contrast than the X35 even ignoring that the X35 has 50,000:1 compared to 30,000:1 for the HD350.

I sat and watched a couple of films and TV on Saturday and clocked up 12 hours use.  On Monday I set up my sensor and Chromapure and did some measuring and eventually ran an autocalibration with 125 point CMS. I found that the colour temp of 6500K was too low when I measured at 100%, so I selected a custom colour temp and adjusted it to exactly 6500K. I also adjusted the contrast to +5 so that above 245 was clipped: There is some debate as to whether to clip at 235 or 255 as there shouldn't be content above 235, but due to processing in the Lumagen and possibly on disc peaks there could be some data so as a compromise I clip at 245. The two adjustments raised my peak white to just over 100 Lux: The first tiime a calibration has raised my light output, which equals about 14fL on my screen. I then ran the autocal with rec709 2.22 gamma which took about 30 minutes total. Needless to say the dEs were well within the limits that are typically aimed for (in fact most were under 1.5dE with many under 1dE).

I watched an evening's worth of TV and films on this setting and it looked even better: My HD350 was only calibrated using the manual greyscale, gamma and CMS controls in the Lumagen, but the X35 is sharper, brighter and has better blacks even prior to the full autocalibration. The motion is smoother on the X35 too (I'm not using the CMD feature even) and the lens memory works well and is very consistent too (I need to slightly zoom for 1.85:1 content when I remove my Isco II lens, so it saves me a bit of fiddling). Overall for a fairly low budget upgrade (assuming I get maybe 30% of the X35 cost when I sell my HD350) I'm very pleased with the result.

I chose not to buy the 3D glasses and emitter as I found 3D gives me a headache but also that I'm not that bothered about seeing many of the 3D films anyway, so my comments are purely based on 2D viewing.

Compared to my old HD350:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome info. Congrats on your new addition! I own the Rs45... Really enjoy it. I can only imagine the new PJ line is just that much better.

Enjoy!


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks...I'm not sure if (for 2D anyway) the X35/RS46 is any particular improvement apart from that they've changed the lamp and the lamp power supply, but I think they finally sorted out the lamp issues with the RS45 with the V3 lamp anyway. I got such a good deal that I figured I might as well have a brand new model rather than the ex display X30 I originally enquired about. If I had an X30/RS45 already I don't think it would be worth upgrading to, just buy a spare lamp when the time comes.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

My friend KelvinS1965, you might want take a second look on your luminosity calculations....

95 Lux = 8,8 FL and not 12-13. So, unless you have a high gain screen, your 100 calibrated lux mean you output 9,3 FL on a screen with gain 1. What is the size of your screen?

Enjoy your new projector!!:wave:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Kelvin:


I hope they fixed the lamp issues with the RS45! 

Did you demo 3D on your unit?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for your initial impressions on this projector, it is probably the one I am going to get (I just don't know if it is worth the extra money for the X55)
Just curious as to the size and type of screen that you are using and the room that it is in (how much light control you have)
Thanks!


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just to answer a few questions:

It's a 1.5 gain screen 2.35:1 112" wide, so my lumens calculations take this into account.

I'm at very long throw so I'm using no zoom in the projector for 2.35:1 with my Isco lens and a tiny amount for 1.85 as I have to zoom a fraction with the lens removed to fill the screen height. In this set up I'm getting the _least_ brightness due to the projector lens aperture at minimum zoom (and max contrast). For those with a shorter throw than me they should expect more lumens output.

The room can be made completely dark at night due to blackout curtains and a solid door which blocks light from the rest of the house. The walls are light grey and the ceiling is white (hence the choice of the white X35) but at the screen end of the room I'm adding some kind of drop down black velvet side curtains and a pull out black velvet cover for the ceiling: I did a temporary version using cheap black sheeting and it made a huge difference to the picture on my old HD350, hence the ongoing improvements to maximise the X35's image.

I chose the X35 over an ex demo X30 because of the new lamp and power supply. So far the lamp hasn't dimmed in the first 20 hours and another RS4810 owner has nearly 100 hours on his and it hasn't dimmed either, which sounds promising.

I haven't looked at 3D on my projector as I found it gives me headaches when I saw an X7 a couple of years ago. I didn't buy the glasses or emitter as this saved me £300 for a feature I wouldn't use (I haven't seen a 3D film that I would be that bothered about watching as they all seem to be for a younger age group than me).


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

KelvinS1965 said:


> In this set up I'm getting the _least_ brightness due to the projector lens aperture at minimum zoom (and max contrast).


Thanks for the info!!

In this mode you output 400 lumens which is reasonable enough according to various reviews.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

The beauty of it is that I can easily open up the iris a few clicks if I want more brightness, with plenty in had to allow for lamp dimming. I just need to improve my room a bit more now to get the most out of the new projector. However, with Christmas coming soon I don't want to start messing up the living room so it will have to wait until the new year. I'll enjoy watching it anyway. :T


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I am leaning toward 2.35:1 screen in the 120" + range so it is good to know that there is still a lot of brightness available. 
I also have a lot of flexibility with placement and can get it fairly close to the screen which will also help with brightness.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't checked yet, but I did a measurement with my old HD350 using zooming for 2.35:1 verses using a my Isco II lens. As I'm using absolute minimum zoom when I use the lens there is a bigger change in the projector's brightness when I zoomed for 2.35:1 with the HD350. In that case I measured something like 74 Lux zoomed and 78 Lux using the lens. I'll do the same test with the X35 to see if it works the same in my set up: Not that I'd stop using the lens as there is just something about the image using the lens that I prefer, but it might give confidence to those thinking of zooming and using the lens memory.

My screen is 112" wide 2.35:1 so that equals 122" diagonal 2.35:1 and in zooming terms that is like displaying a 129" diagonal 16:9 image, so around the size you are considering. I think a bit of screen gain would help like mine, but when I bought this Beamax screen what I noticed was that I couldn't 'see' the screen anymore compared to the previous (Greywolf II) screen, so for me having no screen texture is important.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

Given the issues with the previous X30/RS45 model and lamp dimming I've been monitoring the light output every time I use my X35. My initial measurements of 92 Lux were done using Natural mode, 6500K, Standard colour space aperture at -15. However, since I did a calibration it went up to 101 Lux (the 6500K colour temp was too low so I could raise the green and blue gains a bit which increased the output, plus I chose to clip above 245 which meant I raised the main contrast +5), so from now on I'm using this setting to check. 

I did the calibration at 15 hours or so and since then I've checked it on three occasions (always at least an hour after switch on as it seems a fraction lower when first switched on), each time it has measured the same 101 Lux (or 108 Lux if I open the iris one click to -14). This was at 24, 30 and now 40 hours lamp time, so this is good news so far, but obviously early days. I should put plenty of hours on over Christmas so I'll keep checking to see how it holds up as I approach 100 hours and beyond.

I have a 2.35:1 screen and this weekend most of our viewing was 1.85:1 to I used the lens memory function (very consistent) and didn't set up my A lens. I also set up some temporary side masks using some black velvet I had. I had to use clothes pegs to hold them in place. As it worked so well (the image looks so much better properly framed) that I'm now trying to sort out something neater that can be easily put up and taken down as I think much of our Christmas viewing will be from TV content and therefore mostly 1.85:1.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Lamp issues seem to be fixed with the RS40 actually since they swapped to a different bulb. I'm having some processing board issues and apparently I do not have a warranty anymore, so trying to figure out how much it's going to cost to get fixed. I guess the fix was released as a maint bulletin a while back with JVC repair facilities. Something about some resistors. I wish I could find which ones and what to replace them with as I'd easily do it my self. 

I don't like that this projector is white though  I don't like the glossy finish on the JVC's either. I do love their PQ though.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can get the X35 in black as well and it's not glossy unlike my spare HD350 which is black and glossy. I chose white in the hope that it would look more discrete in my living room. As it is, it's quite a big projector so discretion isn't it's strong point.  I might consider getting a projector lift anyway, so it wouldn't matter what colour I'd gone for then.


----------



## hhh222 (Mar 29, 2013)

Howdy Sir.....I just received my rs46 and am thinking of getting the radiance mini 3d and chromapure auto calibration. I saw in another post that you had calibration for 3 displays with the mini 3d and was wondering if these had been done with the chromapure auto calibration. I had previously been told the lumagen could only remember a full calibration for only one display device thus the inquiry.

BTW the white X35 looks very nice in your setup.

Thanks, Hess


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

You've been misinformed then my friend.  It's perfectly possible to autocal all 8 CMS memories.

The autocal will apply to whichever CMS is in use at the time you press 'start'. Therefore it's just a matter of setting up your different memories (memA, memB, etc) to use a different CMS# (logically mine are CMS0, CMS1, etc). You just have to be careful about overwriting the wrong CMS (I tend to copy mine to spare slots as a backup such as CMS0 copied to CMS4, etc). You just make sure that whichever CMS# you want to autocal is in use at the start of the calibration.

I currently use memA (CMS0) for my main TV, memB (CMS1) for my projector with the A-Lens in place, memC (CMS2) for the projector without lens in place and memD (CMS3) for a second TV in an adjacent room. Each is done using autocal, though I can of course only watch with one calibration setting in use at any time I could send the same signal to all displays at once if I wanted (not that I ever do).

You have to think a little more laterally since the Mini3D is intended as a simple device for 2 inputs and one display. However, by using virtual inputs and a HDMI splitter on the output (and some careful planning) you can have multiple sources feeding multiple displays (but only ONE being accurately calibrated at a time if this is important).


----------



## hhh222 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

